# clutch on alternator



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...it's an _electronic_ control, not a _mechanical_ clutch control of the alternator.

...search here on: RVC (Regulated Voltage Control).

...and, here: http://green.autoblog.com/2011/04/02/chevy-cruze-regulates-voltage-to-boost-fuel-economy/


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks for the references. they were fascinating to read. I've enjoyed about reading all the fuel saving technologies built into our cars. I guess we could call our Cruzes hybrids since the alternator control can up the voltage to charge the battery (if it needs it) when the foot is off the gas pedal thus using the inertia of the car, not gasoline, to charge the battery.

thanks again

eric


----------

